# Putting eye drops in a dogs eye...



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

How do I train my dog to allow me to put drops in her eyes? Dharma's eyes tend to run so every few months I have to put drops in her eyes for several days. What is the best way to train her to allow me to do this? Tonight I started giving her lots of treats while we were doing it but she still wiggles and tries to avoid the drops. She doesn't get vicious or anything like that, in fact, it is quite the opposite. She wants to play while we are doing it.

What is the best way to get her to hold still and allow me to put the drops in her eyes? Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I put Jake in a long down on his side and try to relax him for about 20 min. I don't speak to him at all, just gently rub him and I begin to sort of massage near his face and then his eyes....sort of desensitizing him to my hands near his eyes. He doesn't love it and will whine a bit when he knows I am going to drop something in them but he doesn't really put up a fight. I had to put ointment in his eyes two months ago for a mild eye infection, I haven't had to do it since but I have a feeling it will be back to square one. Also her see the little bottle, let her smell it and see what it is. Good luck!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I have to put ointment in Molly's eyes every second day twice a day and she is not impressed! I make her sit and then I kind of straddle her from behind and hold her eyelids apart while squeezing the tube. Not easy but she has learnt to tolerate it and she usually gets a treat afterwards. She also gets a kiss on the top of her head after the first eye is done! I think perseverance is the key and also if you can get somebody to help it would be easier! Good luck


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I have tried letting her see the bottle but she wants to chew on it! I will try those methods though and see if it will work.


----------



## manb1 (Dec 17, 2004)

Cheddar cheese rewards  Nizhoni has developed Pannus and needs drops daily. I tell her it's time for her drops, she gets up in my chair and I stand behind the chair, I put her in a gentle (but firm) headlock with one hand and hold her upper lid up and put the drop in with the other hand - repeat for other eye, and then cheese reward. For a dog I threatened daily with death  because she's been such a reactive dog, I have to say she's terrific about taking pills and even had to have breathing treatments once after almost dying from pneumonia. Of course, your dog has to love cheese or some other goody! Good luck with the eye drops.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

My male dog, Apache has pannus and has been on drops for over 3 years. I don't remember how I got him to be so good about it. Even for eye exams he's so good for them. I would try just holding the eye apart and not putting the drops in, pretend like your just looking. And then it will become no big deal to her, and reward her being still. With the puppy I give her a pigs ear to chew while I do nails and ears. She's busy chewing and usually doesnt care about what Im doing.


----------

